# Our journey to complete us.



## [Katie]

Hello.

You will see from my profile that DH and I have been trying for a family for many years and even before we started our last fresh cycle we said we would love to adopt. 

We went to an Introduction Evening on January 26th and were pleasantly surprised that we didn't feel scared off like we had been warned!! We completed the forms we were handed the very next evening and have had a letter confirming receipt and saying a SW will be in touch to arrange a visit. This is where our journey starts. And the patience begins!

I'm reading 'What to Expect When You're Adopting' by Ian Palmer. Next book may be 'Attaching in Adoption: Practical Tools for Today's Parents' by Deborah D Gray. Any other suggestions to keep busy!!

Katie x


----------



## Loobys

Hi Katie

I just wanted to say hello  

I'm not much further into the process, we have one more day of our 5 day prep course left x

I am looking forward to reading your journey 

Looby's xx


----------



## [Katie]

Hi Looby.

I recognise the name. Were you on the Bourn thread? How are you finding the prep course?

Katie x


----------



## Loobys

Hi

No I've never used that site 

We are loving the prep course x it's very informative but overwhelming cementing our decision that adoption is the right thing .

X


----------



## racheypache13

Hi,
My husband and are at the same stage as you! We got a letter 4 weeks ago saying they would contact us in 6-8 weeks. It been the longest few weeks of our lives although we are looking enough to already have a little girl who keeps us busy.
Look forward to sharing the journey with you 
xxx


----------



## [Katie]

Looby - Has the course finished now? What's the next stage? x

Racheypache13 - It didn't tell us on our letter how long the wait could be but someone else told me they waited 8 weeks   Hope you hear soon. x

So update...there is no update! Just waiting patiently for the call!! We have a friends 4 year old staying with us this weekend. Trying to get as much experience as possible looking after children. Holidaying with friends and their 4 year old twins this year too. 

Katie xxx


----------



## [Katie]

Update..................still waiting!


----------



## Loobys

Hi

Sorry I didn't reply I did not get notified u had updated x

Prep is over was a very challenging time both emotionally and phsycially but completely worth it, cemented our decision even more and one big step nearer to our forever family xx

We got our reports back from social services as well and they were great, they said some lovely things xx

Were just waiting to start home study but am happy got a break so we can get decorating xx

Love Looby's xx


----------



## [Katie]

Looby - Glad the report was great and you can move on to HS. Hope you don't have to wait too long.

We still haven't been allocated a SW. 

Katie xxx


----------



## [Katie]

Update..................still waiting    10 weeks today since we attended the intro evening!


----------



## Loobys

Hi

Sorry ur still waiting :-( x 

We have our first hs visit tomorrow was meant to be last week but had to reshedule x

Hopefully u won't have to wait much longer xx

Love Looby's xx


----------



## [Katie]

Update...........waiting no longer   

Got a call last week (12 weeks since we got our letter confirming our application) from the SW allocated to do our initial visit. Just waiting for the date to be confirmed but looks like next week. Yiippeee. So glad to be able to get going.


----------



## Loobys

so happy for you x

It's good when the ball gets rolling   dh got his individual home visit next week, his so excited bless his heart x


----------



## [Katie]

Well I thought it was time to update our diary.

After applying to adopt and before our first initial visit my DH was diagnosed with a malignant melanoma which was quite a shock. We told the SW on our initial visit and she was happy to complete her report and made another date to meet following DH further op to remove more of the same area and take a couple of lymph nodes away to check it hadn't spread. We got the greatest news it hadn't spread so the SW put her report in and while on holiday we got a call on June 22nd to say we had been accepted to continue to prep course, which starts on July 11th. 

We got back from our holiday Saturday to a form to complete for our references/employers/ex-partners. We also have to send it back with a passport size photo of ourselves. Getting so excited to be able to get on the prep course soon.

Katie xx


----------



## Maccer

Fantastic news Katie.  Good luck.  

Maccer x


----------



## [Katie]

About time I updated.

Well we have completed the Prep Course which we found very informative, interesting, challenging and exhausting! We have had our evalutaion forms back from it which will go in the file for our HS. Just a matter of waiting now to be allocated a SW for HS.

We met some lovely couples on the prep course who we hope to keep in touch with. 

Trying to keep busy to help with the waiting process.

Katie xx


----------



## Maccer

Hope your HS starts soon, glad you enjoyed the prep course, I really enjoyed them and meeting people in the same sort of situation.  We are still in touch with some of the couples from the course and they are a great support network.  

Keep us posted.

Maccer x


----------



## skyblu

Hi Katie,

We are in the same position as you. We had a visit from a s/w yesterday to see what we thought about the prep course and wether we needed any counselling for the IVF  and miscarrages we have had. Did CBR forms and just waiting to see when we get the date for h/s to start.
We also met some lovely people in our prep course and are actually meeting up on Sunday for a catch.
Good luck with your dates for h/s and will look forward to reading the rest of tour journey.
Skyblu.xx


----------



## [Katie]

Overdue update!!

Well we were told at Prep Course that it would be end of September beginning of Oct before we are allocated a Social Worker. They couldn't have got it more right. On the 30th September we got a phone call from our Social Worker to arrange her first visit, which from memory happened within 2 weeks. We have had about 7/8 sessions now (haven't got my diary on me) and we are booked to go to panel in February. Home study has not been as bad I we expected. We have had a few bumps along the way, mainly to do with DH ex!   But in all it has been a very soul searching and interesting experience. 

Not there yet but can see the light at the end of the tunnel on this part of our journey.

Katie x


----------



## Maccer

Hi Katie,

We are at about the same stage as you now, although we don't know when we will go to panel, we have only around 2 HS sessions left.  I must admit my DP's ex wasn't as bad as I thought she would be, but sometimes people can be so strange.
Good luck with Panel in February, I am sure all will go well.  Keep us informed.

Maccer x


----------



## [Katie]

Well panel has been put back a month as the SW said she underestimated how much there was to do (her first HS!). Disappointed but would rather get to panel ready.

Medicals done and our GP was so wonderful and said he would be commenting on the form how we would make great parents. 

Financial statement put together. 

Family and friends visit in 2 weeks for SW to meet our close network. Full house!! Not all people on our prep course have been asked to do this. Has anyone else had one?

Katie


----------



## [Katie]

Well it really is time I updated our story.
We passed approval panel on March 6th which was fantastic and not as scary as I imagined. But it is such an anti climax as we are now in limbo waiting for a match. Just nice to be this side of approval now and officially confirmed.
We have kept in touch with several couples who were on the same prep course and it was so interesting to see what differences we had in our home studies and what we were asked to do. Guess it depended on the Social Worker.
Katie xx


----------



## flickJ

That's such good news, Katie - bet it is a relief to have got it out of the way and now you can go forward to getting your son/daughter


----------



## KJB1978

Fantastic news Katie!

We are just about to go to panel and am also shocked at how different the HS's have been for the people form our prep course too.  Had assumed they all had to do it exactly the same.

Fingers crossed for a very speedy match x


----------



## [Katie]

An update as our journey is complete; just not finalised! Our twin girls moved in 5 weeks ago. They were 7.5 months when we met them and they are amazing and settled in so well. Intro week was mentally exhausting and the days were long but the Foster Carers were the greatest and have given the girls the best start in life. 
Didn't think I would see the day I bottle fed my child while they fell asleep in my arms and then greeted me with a smile when I walk in their room in the morning. 
We feel blessed and very lucky. 
It took 18 months from intro evening to bringing our girls home. Just got to wait until we can apply to the courts now. 
Good luck to everyone on the journey. XX


----------



## Billybeans

Fantatsic news Katie. A mummy to twins, how wonderful. Keep us updated with how they are settling in.


----------

